# Favorite recordings from 2007



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Only have two:

John Fogerty

_Revival_

Every once in awhile there is a record with songs that stick in your mind. This is one of them. 










The Last of the Great Mississippi Delta Bluesmen

Grammy nomination. Originally recorded in 2004, released 2007. Terrific recording. David "Honeyboy" Edwards will be playing in Dallas in Feb.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

The HIVES - Black and White Album
springs to mind for me...


----------

